
Pragmatic Cypherpunk’s Personal Backup - walterbell
https://medium.com/@qertoip/pragmatic-cypherpunks-personal-backup-d47425453a06
======
qertoip
Author here. AMA.

~~~
_Schizotypy
What's your favorite cheese?

